# ViP722 - L6.70/1831 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
PID=08BDh
 DownloadID: 6FKC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [3]:
 L670:'L100'-'L669'
 L670:'L100'-'L669'
 1831:'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]','1[0-8]30''L100'-'L670'
 New FW: '1831'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722} [10]  R0082163432-R0084230936 R0079258945-R0079258945 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0087329595-R0087329595 R0089006772-R0089006772
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722} [10]  R0082163432-R0084230936 R0079258945-R0079258945 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0087329595-R0087329595 R0089006772-R0089006772
```


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

So two versions (6.30/6.70) are being released for the 722? What says that you get which one?

Or am I seeing this wrong?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did change other post's topic, but it didn't appear in a list - L6.30 is for 622 when L6.70 for 722, sort of 'fork' in FW development.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Could this be related to the "coming soon" Sling Adapter (Sling 700U)? Aren't I a dreamer....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If someone have time for check all menu's items - perhaps some hint in there ( and in help pages) ?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Screen shots from 6.70 on a 722:

Top menu, when you press the "DVR" button:










DISH Cinema:










TV Shows:










Midnight Lounge:










It's like I now have a hotel cable/PPV box in my home.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh my. My designs/renovation, that they did not use, years ago were/are far better. So much for 6 months of work. The checks cleared though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Uh... Can you lock out the "Midnight Lounge" display????


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

My 722 got 6.70 and there is a bug.

When using folders to view recordings, If you hit info, and then cancel, it takes you all the way to the top level. Its horrible when you are looking for a specific recording. I hope they fix this ASAP.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Yes


How?


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

The new color scheme with 6.70 on my 722 is just terrible looking in my opinion. It looks so unprofessional, if that term can be applied to a color scheme.

The appearance just does not look as crisp, clean, and well, polished as the previous ones did in the other versions.

This one reminds me of some of the schemes I have seen in some of the smaller motels we have stayed in when traveling around the country.

I really think Dish could have done a better job.

Also, after all the versions, the Caller ID History still does not work. Granted, it is a small thing but it is an indication of the overall quality of their work.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

derwin0 said:


> How?


Go to Midnight Lounge and when prompted, enter a 4 digit numerical password. You will be requested to enter it a second time to confirm your selection.

Select OK and from that point on, it will require the numerical password to get into the Midnight Lounge section. The section will still show up on the screen but you will need the password to make any selections.

You had best write your password choice down as there is no way to recover the password that I can see if you forget it.

You can also go into the Locks menu under Main Menu, Locks and select Hide Adult if you want to remove the adult channels from showing up at all. You can review the other lock selections on that menu and make your other selections as you wish as well.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

The thing I hate most about this update is the removal of the Dish Online feature. I used this quite a bit to find free TV shows to download to my DVR. The new software has the TV Shows feature, but it doesn't let you sort by free shows only. The new Dish Online website lets you watch shows for free online only and not set them to download to the DVR. I've already sent feedback on the Dish Online website to allow scheduling downloads to the DVR through Dish Online, but I wouldn't hold my breath since they just introduced the new Google TV with Dish integration. Their not making any money with the Dish Online feature, but they have the potential to make money with Google TV.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

mark722 said:


> The thing I hate most about this update is the removal of the Dish Online feature. I used this quite a bit to find free TV shows to download to my DVR. The new software has the TV Shows feature, but it doesn't let you sort by free shows only. The new Dish Online website lets you watch shows for free online only and not set them to download to the DVR. I've already sent feedback on the Dish Online website to allow scheduling downloads to the DVR through Dish Online, but I wouldn't hold my breath since they just introduced the new Google TV with Dish integration. Their not making any money with the Dish Online feature, but they have the potential to make money with Google TV.


Pretty sure the online stuff is there. If anything they just brought it up to the front, not got rid of it. You are right though I see no way to sort by free, but most of them seem to be.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I just got my update to L670 while I was actually watching the box and it happened in the background, about 2 hours before the nightly/daily update was due to fire off. I found out when I went to go to the Menu panel and the old way did not work and I got the new "graphics". This not only was I surprised that it was done in the background, but that it is so disoriented and juvenile in design and look. I do GUI's all the time (and did for DISH years ago that beats the hell out of this that they never used) and what they have done is something one would evolve from, not go to. Even my cheap cheezy clients would not go for this. If DISH thinks that this is an upgrade, I suggest that they stop thinking. I'll be far less painful on us. Including reprogramming my HOne remote.

Throughout my years in the graphic and publishing industry (having published in 27 languages) I have learned how to tell what type of "professional" created the final product, what their professional expertise is, what country they're from and what language they speak just from reading the "instructions" that were created or looking at the pictures. And this was done by a set of lower level Engineers.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I know that dish on demand screen doesn't look like the rest of the UI, but does anyone know for sure that Dish isn't planning on changing the rest of the UI to look like it? I don't really think it's any more ugly than the regular screens, but they should be consistent.

What *does* annoy me though is the yellowish brown color on the guide now when I use HD Only list. I kind of understand why they did it as the blues were maybe too similar to each other, but they should at least let the user configure those built in list colors.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> ... I'll be far less painful on us. Including reprogramming my HOne remote.
> 
> Throughout my years in the graphic and publishing industry (having published in 27 languages) I have learned how to tell what type of "professional" created the final product, ...


I had a difficult time following your post, but what "reprogramming" did you find needed?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It must have rolled out to most 722's as mine has it this morning. After doing a hard reboot I poked around a bit.

The new graphics are just that, new graphics. The new menu structure is also just that, a new menu structure. None of it improves my experience.

I don't know why they did it. Since there are many things I'd like to see done that are not included, I hope this money was spent to achieve some real improvement that we'll see "soon".


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't have it yet.

But then I think I am always last.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

It's on my VIP622.

The only good thing about the update is I only have to use the VIP622 till Friday when DirecTV is installed.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> I had a difficult time following your post, but what "reprogramming" did you find needed?


My apologies that I'm not an easy read. I have been told that I write to be spoken not read. That is why I have editors. They don't do my posts though.

I really wasn't talking about programming, only referring to the GUI as a whole. Which has been the case for years. Well then there's the EPG . . . and then the timers . . . and . . . .


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Pretty sure the online stuff is there. If anything they just brought it up to the front, not got rid of it. You are right though I see no way to sort by free, but most of them seem to be.


Having used the old Dish Online feature regularly, I can say that this update makes it almost impossible to find all the free content that was available before. The interface is much slower and has even caused my DVR to lock up a few times. Also, after thinking more about it, I realized it may be impossible for the Dish Online web site to enable scheduling of programs for download to the DVR since most of the content is provided by Hulu.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

Bring back the "Free Filter" for TV Shows!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I just had a chance to really sit down with it and use it as I usually do and had to change my favorite to a new slot that resembled my old better color with a color that is palatable to humans. Also I have noticed that they are using a new font in the EPG and descriptions with a really tight kern (the space between letters) and still that bright white background. In print that's fine, but in TV you have to flip it around. The printed page needs the help of light to be seen. A monitor makes its own and it can be too bright and painful and bright text on dark backgrounds works the best. It's a bit of a shock to switch form a program that has moderate lighting to the EPG and a spotlight in your eyes. On any size TV it makes it uncomfortable to read. It's all crammed together, bright and looks like a newbie on a PC grabbed whatever was the easiest and all those that have no knowledge beyond grade school bake sale flyers loved it. Lord knows that I have been through this enough times to make ya want to puke.

I'm calling DISH tomorrow to see if there is a "Comment Line" in a phone number or eMail address. Just the short time I spent with it started to give me a headache. And the screenshots provided by kucharsk, it is clear that they aren't done. I hope. There's a way to do this and they haven't. From what I have seen on DTV, TiVo and Comcast, their GUI's are severely more thought out. If any thought was put into this it was naive and lacking in professional thought out design.


----------



## Chevy1965 (Apr 26, 2008)

The slowness in OnDemand is all the graphics. Bring back the list and a way to sort. You pull up comedy TV shows and get 849 graphics that you have to page through. They need a non-graphics mode. 

I also had it lock up on me this morning while playing in the OnDemand Screens. Had to do a Soft reboot. Also, adding Midnight Lounge as option #4 as opposed to #5 is stupid. People are used to hitting #4 to get to their EHD. They should never change option numbers. Don't they know there a lot of us Geisers out here that have stuff written down?  I would love a way to hide it, not just lock it out.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got my update on my 722 yesterday. I like the new font in the guide but otherwise I'm not real crazy about the new DVR menu.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

+ 1 on the colors for favorites. Mine changed to a baby poop yellow. YUK


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I got it last night. The colors don't bother me. I don't watch Dish On-line and I don't use favorites.

I have not noticed anything new fixed or broke yet. Although possibly it is even less responsive now.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

When checking INFO on a program within a folder (group), upon exiting the INFO, instead of leaving the folder open, it collapses it. If you're checking the INFO on several recordings within a folder, it's very annoying. How do you screw that up in the new firmware? Two words apparently foreign to Dish: regression testing. Learn 'em, use 'em.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

This is definitely one of those times I wish I could back up a FW version.
I was fairly content with the previous FW. I have found NOTHING positive about this one.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow. So now if I'm doing an Edit in the DVR menu to delete a bunch of crap, and I hit Info to see specifics on something, it locks up until I hit Guide.

What a pain.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's another hassle -- deleting or unprotecting a protected recording requires a password.

I set the password and locked adult channels to avoid the porn listings on the ad screen (first Guide button press). Now deleting protected recordings brings up a new "Enter Password" dialog. Lucky for me, I use the same four digit code for my luggage, so I remembered what it was.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BqWUDUDj said:


> Here's another hassle -- deleting or unprotecting a protected recording requires a password.
> 
> I set the password and locked adult channels to avoid the porn listings on the ad screen (first Guide button press). Now deleting protected recordings brings up a new "Enter Password" dialog. Lucky for me, I use the same four digit code for my luggage, so I remembered what it was.


Thats the way its always been for deleting or unprotecting a show/movie. Password is what keeps it protected.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BqWUDUDj said:


> Lucky for me, I use the same four digit code for my luggage, so I remembered what it was.


1 2 3 4 ?


----------



## Old Floozie (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a nasty bug:

When in SINGLE mode and recording on TUNER 1 You cannot swith to another transponder without stopping the record. When recording TWO EVENTS simultaneously and 1 and 2, and even after 2 ends and 1 is still recording you cannot switch to live without killing the recording.

Anyone else have this? 

IF you have a 722, press the record button on tuner 1 and then see if it will allow you to change the channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Old Floozie said:


> Here's a nasty bug:
> 
> When in SINGLE mode and recording on TUNER 1 You cannot swith to another transponder without stopping the record. When recording TWO EVENTS simultaneously and 1 and 2, and even after 2 ends and 1 is still recording you cannot switch to live without killing the recording.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s Old Floozie. That sounded rude.

I'm not noticing that on my 722. Pull the power cord for a few minutes and restart. It's always a good idea to do that after an update.

Also, are you sure that you're still in Single User Mode?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

mark722 said:


> Having used the old Dish Online feature regularly, I can say that this update makes it almost impossible to find all the free content that was available before. The interface is much slower and has even caused my DVR to lock up a few times. Also, after thinking more about it, I realized it may be impossible for the Dish Online web site to enable scheduling of programs for download to the DVR since most of the content is provided by Hulu.


In the old days of online downloading via Dish there used to be 8,000+ shows available. The most I see now is <2,000. Also, no "free" filter.

How tedious to use.

My system seems sluggish for the guide and menu browsing since the "update", even after a reboot.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Is anyone else having problems with their CID showing on the screen since the update?

I can see the CID History just fine, but when the phone rings I get nothing on the screen! Yes, I have it enabled.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their CID showing on the screen since the update?
> 
> I can see the CID History just fine, but when the phone rings I get nothing on the screen! Yes, I have it enabled.


Yup - CID is now sporadic at best&#8230;on both of my poor L6.30 bewildered 622s.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Bogey62 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their CID showing on the screen since the update?
> 
> I can see the CID History just fine, but when the phone rings I get nothing on the screen! Yes, I have it enabled.


No problems here. CID is performing the same as before.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Fails to work most of the time now for me. Did a hard reboot yesterday and will see if that helps.


----------



## otnipj3s (Jul 20, 2008)

I get a 3 second fan burst, (instead of the 3 minute one ) on both reboot modes, and nightly update. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep, me too.


----------



## dgilley (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello,

Over the past few weeks I've been having a lot of trouble with my 722. I'm not sure if its related to a recent firmware download or a hardware problem, but this problem did not exist previously.

Very often while watching recorded programs the picture and audio freeze for a few seconds, often the picture will then restart but the audio will be gone for a few more seconds, and finally audio returns. During the problem I can hear the hard disk in the 722 accessing heavily. Once the picture and audio restart the hard disk is again inaudible. But I miss 2-5 seconds of the show and have to hit rewind to rewatch it. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the locations where this happens since I can rewind and replay the missed sections with no corruption or further problem at that area.

Sometimes if I'm watching a live program but time delayed, the same thing happens except the bug is even worse since it skips to live current time! Then I have to rewind and try to find the place I was at! That's super annoying.

So I think the 722 is doing something that requires heavy disk use while I'm trying to watch a program and the CPU gets overloaded and botches up my viewing. Maybe its downloading some silly pretend video on demand content where they are really just wasting HD space to pre-store it on all DVRs?

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Or have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

dgilley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Over the past few weeks I've been having a lot of trouble with my 722. I'm not sure if its related to a recent firmware download or a hardware problem, but this problem did not exist previously.
> 
> ...


I have been noticing a similar thing with 90% of the commercials. Where this happens only when they are just about to end. This has been happening long before L670.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I just decided to try out the "TV shows" submenu of the "Dish On Demand" screen (the butt ugly one). I scrolled down to "Search TV Shows" and pressed select. It opened a similarly blocky "Search TV Shows" screen with the typical keyboard array. I moved the highlight over the letter "W", pressed select - and now the firmware is hung. This "Search TV Shows" screen is stuck and I cannot get out of it. Live TV is playing in the top right corner, but the machine responds to nothing. I've pressed every button on the remote including power - which curiously enough, puts the receiver into standby and back out again (LEDs turn off) - but the search screen remains displayed throughout. The video in the top right corner goes black when "turned off", but the rest of the search screen including the highlighted "W" stays there. Hitting power again lights the LEDs on the receiver and the video in the window comes back, but I cannot get out of this search screen. Hard reset, here I come...

After press/hold front panel power button, I notice that fan runs high speed only for a few seconds instead of a really long time. Also the "acquiring signal" screen has been changed such that it has about 5 blocks in a gas gauge arrangement.

I repeated the same search process and the behavior is repeatable. Try it yourself for some fun! 

The same "hang" occurs if I select "Explore TV Shows", then select "Release Date" of "2010s", and finally try to select "HD". Time for another hard reset.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

BqWUDUDj said:


> No problems here. CID is performing the same as before.


My CID as never worked even though it passes their diagnostics test and says both the phone and broadband are connected. I do not even get a display when the phone rings. This has been going on ever since I got the 722 from whatever firmware was first put on it.

As I have said before, it is a minor nit but it shows the level of work quality that Dish programmers provide.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

mikepd said:


> My CID as never worked even though it passes their diagnostics test and says both the phone and broadband are connected. I do not even get a display when the phone rings. This has been going on ever since I got the 722 from whatever firmware was first put on it.
> 
> As I have said before, it is a minor nit but it shows the level of work quality that Dish programmers provide.


I wonder if this could be due to some idiosyncracy of your local phone system (the way it delivers CID info is somehow unexpected)?

Do you know anyone nearby or a co-worker who has a 722 that displays CID properly? If so, maybe you could take yours to their house or vice-versa as a test?


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

JimD said:


> I just decided to try out the "TV shows" submenu of the "Dish On Demand" screen (the butt ugly one). I scrolled down to "Search TV Shows" and pressed select. It opened a similarly blocky "Search TV Shows" screen with the typical keyboard array. I moved the highlight over the letter "W", pressed select - and now the firmware is hung. This "Search TV Shows" screen is stuck and I cannot get out of it. Live TV is playing in the top right corner, but the machine responds to nothing. I've pressed every button on the remote including power - which curiously enough, puts the receiver into standby and back out again (LEDs turn off) - but the search screen remains displayed throughout. The video in the top right corner goes black when "turned off", but the rest of the search screen including the highlighted "W" stays there. Hitting power again lights the LEDs on the receiver and the video in the window comes back, but I cannot get out of this search screen. Hard reset, here I come...
> 
> After press/hold front panel power button, I notice that fan runs high speed only for a few seconds instead of a really long time. Also the "acquiring signal" screen has been changed such that it has about 5 blocks in a gas gauge arrangement.
> 
> ...


OK, a power cycle - followed by a check switch (just for good measure) seems to have corrected this.

Woudn't you think a front panel hard reset should be equivalent to a power cycle? Maybe it was the switch check that did it?

Seems to be working now.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm getting quite a few reboots when I Search by using the # key.


----------



## cmgarciacm (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been getting the 3 second fan burst also during updates and then the receiver won't work unless I unplug it and plug it back in and wait 5 minutes. Do you have this problem too?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> I'm getting quite a few reboots when I Search by using the # key.


How many will it take before you stop using the # key? :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

CABill said:


> How many will it take before you stop using the # key? :lol:


Well played, Henley.


----------

